# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  D.I.M.E.R PROJECT 6 DOF Robot Arm, Antonio Regueira

## Airicist

"D.I.M.E.R PROJECT 6 DOF Robot Arm"
This is my robot arm, with recycled materials, can pick 1 Kg and costs around 150$

Antonio Regueira

youtube.com/@antonior2450

----------

